# AGC - Alliance Growers Corp. (CSE)



## Userman (24 October 2016)

$ACG.C - Alliance Growers To Build MJ Lab

http://www.alliancegrowers.com/alli...t-to-develop-first-of-its-kind-botany-centre/


----------



## Userman (31 October 2016)

*Alliance Growers & BRIM Sign MOU for MJ Lab & Facility
*
http://tsxpennystocks.ca/miscellane...ce-growers-brim-sign-mou-for-mj-botany-centre


----------



## Userman (16 November 2016)

*ALLIANCE GROWERS ANNOUNCES STRATEGIC INVESTMENT IN CANNACOMPANION

BRIM & ALLIANCE TO JOINTLY DEVELOP CANNABIS FOCUSED BOTANY CENTERS​*
Alliance Growers Corp.*(ACG.V) *is in the final negotiation stage for a strategic equity arrangement to assist in financing Canna Companion Products Inc. (Canna). https://cannacompanionusa.com/

Canna is a wholly owned subsidiary of WFS PharmaGreen Inc. that produces and sells safe and effective cannabinoid-infused pet products.

The arrangement calls for Alliance Growers to invest $300,000 on favourable financial terms with regard to pricing and warrants, in return for an exclusive long-term cannabinoid (CBD) oil supply contract when Canna Companion expands to the Canadian market planned for 2017.

This strategic alliance is the first of many planned initiatives that will provide Alliance Growers with future revenues from the sales of its pharmaceutical-grade CBD oil to the $21-billion marijuana and hemp industry.

www.alliancegrowers.com


----------



## Userman (19 January 2017)

ACG.C Alliance MJ Growers Appoints Director  http://tsxpennystocks.ca/marijuana/...rowers-appoints-director-updates-on-brim-deal


----------

